# Strong period like cramps day 11 post transfer - anyone else experiencing this?



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi all, I'm day 11 post double FET (5dayblasts) and have been having what I can only describe as period pains all of this week. It's making me really worried that period is coming. Anyone else feeling/felt these symptom? Especially like to hear from anyone who went on to get a BFP! I'm not supposed to test until Monday (day 14).


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Sophcol, I had really strong cramping and AF pains in my 2ww. I went on to test early because I thought AF was on its way but it was positive. I had these cramps until about 7 weeks pregnant and it scared me but I'm now going on 26 weeks. I've read that this is common with positives x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Strong AF style cramping and lots of uterine twinges was one of the signs that told me I was pregnant.  I went on to have them fairly regularly until around week 7.   I actually found them reassuring as they weren't accompanied by any bleeding or spotting.


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you so much pink chick and Mandypandy. I am going nuts here. The pains really feel like period is coming and it's so reassuring to hear this could be ok. I've had one failed fresh cycle and one failed frozen cycle so I'm really hoping that this works! 3 more days to test!


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations on your pregnancies by the way!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I had cramps and spotting 7dp5dt and i was convinced that af was on its way as the same thing happened when i had my faioedfresh cycle but then it turned out to bfp and my one year old is now watching tv next to me.

Best of luck


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I did to.  I even started getting information from other clinics. From that cycle I had my first son.

Good luck

X


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks so much guys, amazing to hear these stories. Cramps have eased a little, really trying to remain positive. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

i had a natural BFP but didnt know until i was almost 6 weeks as i had AF cramps the entire time so i never bothered testing. i also had little "flutters" every now and again in my uterus area. i'm now 14 weeks  


good luck and let us know how it goes


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations Keeley! That is great news. Were you in between IVF cycles? 2 days until I can test. I don't want to test early as I had a positive on an early test followed by negative on test day before and it was devastating so am going to try and wait this time. I'll definitely let you all know how it goes. Thanks for the support. Xx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

i had ICSI and FET in the past and when i met someone new we had clomid but i stopped because it made me crazy! decided to go on holiday in august and if nothing had happened by the time i was 33 we would adopt. by September i was pregnant


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Just to let you know I got a very faint line this morning. I've had two chemical pregnancies this year and so very worried that the line was so faint (surely should be dark at 14 days post transfer?) but the clinic have told me to test again in a couple of days. I asked for a blood test but they said they don't do that! I have everything crossed it's a bit darker on weds. Still getting the cramps on and off, but reassured on that by all of you! Thank you!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

With my current pregnancy, even when my HCG was over 300, the test line was never as dark as the control line.

Fingers crossed for you!

BTW - if you are in London, you can get your own HCG test done (not sure about everywhere else as I haven't researched it). I went through this place as it was cheaper:

http://pregnancytestlondon.co.uk/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

